# License Plate Bracket Upgrade



## thatscguy (Feb 5, 2009)

After breaking off the scrawny license plate brackets built into the trail light on our 21RS i decided there had to be a better way than just ordering another scrawny taillight.

*STEP 1 *
Remove driver's side break light bracket from trailer.
STEP 1.1 
First remove the brake light cover by pressing either of the side tabs in with a small screw driver. 
STEP 1.2
Remove the bracket you will need to remove any caulk from around the unit and remove the (4) screws holding it in place.
STEP 1.3
Remove the wire nut holding the unit to the trailer.
STEP 1.4 
After removing the bracket remove any caulk residue and clean the surface of the trailer.

*STEP 2 *
Install the new license plate bracket.
STEP 2.1 
The license plate bracket should be mounted below the driver's side brake light from the trailer to utilize the license plate light built into the bottom of the trailer's brake light.
STEP 2.2 
Using a small level, mount the bracket using double side tape at first to hold the unit in place and then drill (4) starter hole in the trailer.
STEP 2.3 
Put a drop of exterior grade caulk in each of the holes then using 4 small sheet metal screws, secure the bracket to the trailer.
STEP 2.4
Apply a clear exterior grade caulk around the exterior of the bracket to keep the moisture out.
STEP 2.5
Once the caulk had dried completely apply your license plate.










*STEP 3 *
Removing all remnants of the old bracket tabs from the trailers brake light fixture and finishing up.
STEP 3.1
Using a small hand saw remove the tabs as close to the brake light fixture as you can.
STEP 3.2
Then use a hand sander to remove the remaining tab material to create a flat surface on the bottom of the brake light fixture.










STEP 3.3
Reconnect the brake light fixture to the trailer with wire nuts.
STEP 3.4
Reapply the light fixture to the trailer and caulk outside perimeter of the fixture.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Flag license plate looks cool!!!

But so would an outbackers frame


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not a single beer break?? Man you work too hard.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice mod, but the image of the flag on the license plate cover looks upside down and back-wards?









union stars should be in the upper left hand corner. Upside down is a indication of a distressed vessel.


----------



## thatscguy (Feb 5, 2009)

Well we wouldn't want to give off the wrong signal. So looks like i know where i am going during lunch tomorrow, lol.


----------



## o0jonna0o (Oct 29, 2008)

It's kind of fitting, we're a little distressed... and upside down sometimes too...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I need a Beer Break.....I did not notice it when i looked at it earlier.....


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

clarkely said:


> I need a Beer Break.....I did not notice it when i looked at it earlier.....


Maybe you have had too many already.......


----------



## o0jonna0o (Oct 29, 2008)

cabullydogs said:


> I need a Beer Break.....I did not notice it when i looked at it earlier.....


Maybe you have had too many already.......
[/quote]

Is there such a thing?


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Does that come in a MAPLE LEAF version for us True North Strong and Free folks... and you know you have had too many beers when the case is empty!!


----------

